# Cockapoo Growth Chart Help



## Chewypoo

Hello,

Can you please share some growth information on your cockapoos? We're trying to get a sense of about how big a 12 week cockapoo that's 5.4 pounds (2.45kg) might be at 24 weeks, and at adult?

Thank you for any information you can share about your cockapoo's growth stats that might help me predict his potential weight based on other puppies growth.


----------



## Danny1967

*Growth*

Hi

Just after we got Lola at 12 weeks she weighed 2.7 kg, at 16 weeks (2 weeks ago) when she went to the vets for her worm and flea treatment dosage she was 4.9 kg.
In the 6 weeks we have had her she has probably doubled in length. When we collected her from the breeder and was looking at how much dry mix food to give her she reckoned that her fully grown weight would be around 10-11kg.

all the best 
Danny


----------



## Chewypoo

Thank you for your help! The cockapoo we're considering has parents who are a 12 lb (5.4 kg) mini poodle dad and mom is a 20 lb (9.1 kg) American cocker spaniel. First gen. But I'm not sure how much of an impact that might have on his weight. His frame seems to be more poodle like. He's not very long like cocker spaniel. We're not sure if he'll be more like an average of those 2 dog's weights?


----------



## Danny1967

Hi

You can never really tell, even sibblings from the same litter can vary so much.
When we chose Lola she was the smallest by far of the five remaining puppies, not a runt - just petite.
Her mother was a cockapoo and dad a miniture poodle - an F1b, so she is 3/4 poodle, but I have seen other F1 puppies on here just like her.

Danny


----------



## beckymnd

Hi!

I don't have a chart, but these are the weights I have for Dexter - 

12 weeks - 4.6kg
6 months - 8.6kg
7 months - 10.6kg

Dexter had a Working cocker Mum, and Mini Poodle Dad (14" to shoulder). 

He's 18" to shoulder now, and I reckon will get up to 12kg, maybe 13. I reckon you could be looking at around 8kg adult weight, but it's so difficult to say, you just have to see the parents and make a judgement on that. 
Sometimes male pups can end up silghtly bigger than both parents.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

At 12 weeks Lucky was around 4kg and now at 13 months 14 to 14.5kg (varies)


----------



## Willow2018

*Willow 18 weeks old*

Our puppy is Willow, an all black F1 Cockapoo. Her mum is a show type cocker spaniel and dad is a Miniature Poodle. She is 18 weeks old today and weighed in at 4.7kg last night. I would just like to know whether her weight is normal for her age and if anyone knows at this stage approximately how heavy she will grow to be also.


----------



## 0108Hewitt

Our 16 week cockapoo weighs 3.6kg. How much did yours weigh at this age?
Our vet didn’t have any concerns


----------



## Sbmpw

Louie was tiny, just 1kg when we bought him home at 8 weeks. He’s now nearly 18 weeks an weighs just over 6kg and stand 13” to the shoulder.


----------



## toothadash

My Girl Sandy had her first injection Monday and the vet was concerned at her weight which at 11 weeks old was 2kg.

We got her at 10 weeks old and she put on 0.5kg between the time we got her and her vet appointment.


----------



## Bella2020

Willow2018 said:


> *Willow 18 weeks old*
> 
> Our puppy is Willow, an all black F1 Cockapoo. Her mum is a show type cocker spaniel and dad is a Miniature Poodle. She is 18 weeks old today and weighed in at 4.7kg last night. I would just like to know whether her weight is normal for her age and if anyone knows at this stage approximately how heavy she will grow to be also.


----------



## Bella2020

Hi - so how much does she weigh now?


----------



## Rosie rose

My little Rose weighs 2.9kgs at 10 weeks. Does anyone know how big she will be please?


----------



## King Fred the Cockerpoo

Fred is 18 weeks, weighing in at 5.6 kg. Mum a cocker spaniel and dad a mini poodle. Not sure how big he will grow as he has quite thick legs. At 8 weeks he was 1.2 kg and at 12 weeks he was 2.6 kg so he has grown loads in the last few weeks! Still cute though, just need to trim round his eyes!


----------



## Pammy83

Had my boy Cooper at the vets today for general check up he will be 11 weeks old tomorrow and he weighs 4.6kg I was thinking it was quite big


----------



## ClaireW

Hi all.
I have a 5.5 month puppy and I'm so confused and worried about her feeding and need help!
She is 6.35 k and wants to eat constantly. I've been giving her a 150g tray of wet food twice a day and some kibble for lunch. What I'm reading is saying 20g per kilo per day which is less than half of that! I can still feel her spine and ribs so I'm scared she is underweight? Am I doing wrong?


----------



## Dig

Which wet food and kibble are you feeding? Feeding guides are often based on the expected adult weight and are only a guide. A lot depends on how active your pup is. Have a look at a guide about how to tell if your dog is under or over weight eg Keeping your dog’s weight in check


----------



## ClaireW

Dig said:


> Which wet food and kibble are you feeding? Feeding guides are often based on the expected adult weight and are only a guide. A lot depends on how active your pup is. Have a look at a guide about how to tell if your dog is under or over weight eg Keeping your dog’s weight in check


I am feeding her lilys kitchen trays and eden kibble. The kibble says 120g a day and the tray of wet food states 265g a day so she is definitely eating more. It just doesn't show on her! She's been wormed. Maybe I shall ask the vet if things don't even themselves out soon?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Cockapoos are fast active little dogs who burn off calories and the vast majority are like this with you being able to feel ribs and to an extent spine. Feeling the hip bones too is generally too lean but otherwise sounds like a normal lively pup to me - the vast majority of dogs we see out and about are overweight and I think that is what people view as the norm - add to the fact that poodle crosses are so fluffy that you have no idea what other pups you meet feel like under all the fluff. This a a good good to body condition which might be useful to refer to Is Your Dog at a Healthy Weight?


----------



## ClaireW

2ndhandgal said:


> Cockapoos are fast active little dogs who burn off calories and the vast majority are like this with you being able to feel ribs and to an extent spine. Feeling the hip bones too is generally too lean but otherwise sounds like a normal lively pup to me - the vast majority of dogs we see out and about are overweight and I think that is what people view as the norm - add to the fact that poodle crosses are so fluffy that you have no idea what other pups you meet feel like under all the fluff. This a a good good to body condition which might be useful to refer to Is Your Dog at a Healthy Weight?


Thankyou for your reply!
Yes she certainly is very active. Crazy might be a better word! I referred to the weight advice and I think she is about right. Maybe she is just a gannett! She is happy so I think maybe I shouldn't worry too much!


----------



## Stravaig

ClaireW said:


> Thankyou for your reply!
> Yes she certainly is very active. Crazy might be a better word! I referred to the weight advice and I think she is about right. Maybe she is just a gannett! She is happy so I think maybe I shouldn't worry too much!


I have a 16wk cockapoo, and when we first had him we went by the expected weight of a miniature cockapoo that we found online for measuring feeding purposes. Very quickly we realised he's going to be a bit bigger than we anticipated and had to use a different weight bracket to calculate his feeds. If you're in doubt, definitely worth checking in with your vet and they can give some extra guidance.


----------



## 69helenlpugh

King Fred the Cockerpoo said:


> Fred is 18 weeks, weighing in at 5.6 kg. Mum a cocker spaniel and dad a mini poodle. Not sure how big he will grow as he has quite thick legs. At 8 weeks he was 1.2 kg and at 12 weeks he was 2.6 kg so he has grown loads in the last few weeks! Still cute though, just need to trim round his eyes!


My Freddie is 18 weeks old and weighs 5.4kg and dad was a minature poodle too. Interested to see what size he will be, seems to be growing everyday at the moment.


----------



## Tray69

Harvey is just turning 11months and weighs in at just under 17kgs he is raw fed… his parentage is unknown as I rehomed him at 14weeks so not sure what size he will end up xx


----------

